# anyone feel hungry with gerd?



## nursey

I was wondering if anyone else gets a hungry feeling in their upper stomach 2-3 hours after a meal. I get this feeling and I just have to eat either bread or drink milk or something to coat my stomach. It actually feels so bad I almost get in a panic and because I also suffer from hypoglycaemia I never know if my blood sugar is low or if this is gerd, so I eat something. This is not good for my weight, I have put on 20lbs in the last 2 years because of this .


----------



## mikestujd

You get hungry 2-3 hours after eating?? try 15 minutes after I eat. I know how you feel. I get hungry but also sometimes I get what feels like a knot right under my rib cage. I did a barium swallow and the doctor found food in my stomach from the last meal I ate more than 15 hours earlier. They said that the muscle that controls my stomach and esoph is extremely weak. I also have a form of IBS in that my lower GI vibrates, gurgles, pops etc. It is as if my GI track thinks that I am constantly eating food and so it starts moving but really i am just burping up food in my esoph or it is getting stuck in my stomach.


----------



## Feisty

> quote: try 15 minutes after I eat.


Yep, that was me, too. For years. My Doc use to tell me it was my "nerves". Yeah, right!







Turns out that by the time I was referred to a Gastro and had my first Endoscopy done, I already was past the stage of just GERD. I also had Barrett's Esophagitis. Which is a precursor to esophageal cancer. And all because the Doc chose to ignore what I was telling him. Grrr. Makes me so mad. Six weeks ago, I had a full-wrap (Nissen Fundoplication) to repair that "floppy" valve at the bottom of the esophagus. Best thing I ever did! No more GERD. None. Zilch. I don't have to take Prevacid any longer, either. Yippee! The surgeon also repaired a large hiatal hernia, which was also causing me feelings of over-indulgence, even though I didn't always eat much. It usually felt like my stomach was in my chest---and in essence, it was! That's exactly what happens when you have a hiatal hernia. A portion of the stomach pushes through that floppy valve and sits in the chest cavity. This will also create Acid Reflux. Before the repair surgery, I had spent months sleeping (or trying to sleep) in an upright position. I could not bend over or even squat down without getting bad acid reflux.And because of the constant knawing feeling, it too, made me feel like I needed to eat something--- I gained 40 lbs. over the last 3 years. Since surgery to repair all of this 6 weeks ago, I have lost 12 lbs. so far. I no longer feel hungry so often and I can eat much smaller amounts and feel full and satisfied for hours.Have you been evaluated by a Gastroenterologist? You may want to talk to him/her about alternatives for treating your GERD. If the valve is "floppy", the only thing that will help it is to have a full or partial "wrap" done such as I had.Good luck.


----------



## AngelaSW

Hi nursey,I can feel hungry again after 2-3 hours too. I also have a problem with hypoglycemia and can get quite sick if I donï¿½t eat something small







. On the other hand, the portions I eat at any time are usually quite small and contain almost no fat whatsoever. So I am wondering if this isnï¿½t normal to be hungry again after such short time. I usually have a Nutri-grain bar as a snack between meals. From what I hear, nutritionists recommend to eat small meals instead of overindulging. I donï¿½t like to eat large meals anymore because I feel way too stuffed and uncomfortable. I do have GERD and IBS/A.Greetings,







Angela


----------



## nursey

Thank you everyone who posted replies to my queries. I have had numerous endoscopies and I have large numbers of polyps in my stomach I have been to 3 different gastroenterologist's who told me that I must have them biopsied every 2 years just to be sure they don't turn cancerous although they don't think they will, there are too many to have removed and one gastro' told me he has never seen so many,he gave me a photograph after my last endoscopy and it looked like my whole stomach is covered in these pink lumps.None of them say much about the hungry feeling but I have been on Zantac for 6 years which I don't think is working properly.My GP told me try Somac but I was too scared after reading the side effects. Does any one else take Somac and how did you find it?


----------



## mikestujd

Thanks for the advice. I am seeing my doctor in about a week so I will ask him about that. I dont seem to have as severe symptoms as you describe but I do get that annoying knot in my stomach or right under my sternum. I feel the only way i can relieve the pressure is drinking a coke so I can burp it away... sounds nice huh? But then I want to avoid gassy items because of my mild IBS and colon spasms. Did you ever get that?


----------



## gownowoften

Hi folks. I have to tell you I had all these symptoms with pain in the stomach /gullet areaas well. the endo showed inflamed & badly scarred esoephagus, where it joins the stomachIt was pointed out to me by the surgeon, that the stomach will repair itself fairly quickly,given the right diet & medication. on the other hand, the eseophagus is notorious for slow repair,& I would probably be on Nexium 40 for ever.The IBS spasms had damaged the valve so like yourselves, it was allowing acid to constantly irritate the gullet. there was always the constant feeling of wanting to burp, wanting to eat & a lump in the chest area.Since I got onto Xango juice all that has gone & it has helped my IBS wonderfully. I also got hold of a testimonial where an infant had constant reflux ,& the whole family where in desperate need for sleep.Two drops of Xango were enough to to allow the baby to settle ,& consequently they have been benefitting from its use.


----------



## lynyrd29

What is Xango juice? Do you know if its available in the US? Most of my IBS and GERD symptoms are gone now that I am on anti depressants and anxiety medicine, but occasionally I will still get that hungry feeling. Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## AngelaSW

Lindsay,If you want to know more about Xango juice, do a google search and you will find all kinds of info on it; I just did.Greetings,







Angela


----------

